# Free cd/dvd burn software?



## Romans922 (Mar 25, 2009)

What is the best FREE CD/DVD burner software for a PC? I need it to be able to burn audio and data onto cds and be able to burn dvds. 

I am in need on one that is not TRIAL software. Is there anything you know of???? HELP!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 25, 2009)

Pastor Andrew, do you want it for PC or Mac?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 25, 2009)

PC


----------



## grizzlor (Mar 25, 2009)

This is what I use.

CDBurnerXP: Introduction and News

Works with XP or Vista.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 25, 2009)

Your pc should automatically burn cd's. Just put what you want on itunes and then burn them to a cd. As far as I know, it's illegal to burn DVD's unless they are your homemade movies.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't use any software added on- I just use vista and windows media and it works fine


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 25, 2009)

CDBurnerXP is good. But, I've mainly just started using the built-in Windows Media burn capabilities.


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2009)

Most of the Linux distros that I've seen come with one - even the low impact versions like Puppy. Of course, you'll need a friend with a burner to burn your Linux CD.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 25, 2009)

CDBurnerXP is the only thing I will use for DVD and CD .. rock solid every time I've used it.


----------

